# Cockatiel opening wings, why?



## alexandrenm (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi. My female cockatiel, Kiko, every time she climbs to my shoulder, one of the first things she do is to open wide his wings, like the position of the "big eagle", and then starts shaking her head from side to side and nipping my shirt. She only does that during the first few moments when she climbs on my shoulders. Why is that? What does it means?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey thats what Sunny did today! She flew on my shoulder and open her wings. She has never done that before where she opens her wings but i have only had her 4 days. Doesn't mean that they are just streching?


----------



## alexandrenm (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe, but Kiko not just opens her wings, she also shake her head and nip on my shoulder. It's like she is clamming that I'm hers.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like he's doing "bat bird" where he is basically saying you're his.


----------



## alexandrenm (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

A bat bird! Cool!


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

only streching , my 2 cockatiels do it all time


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

It's a sign of ownership she is claiming you as hers.
It also means she is happy.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

alexandrenm said:


> Hi. My female cockatiel, Kiko, every time she climbs to my shoulder, one of the first things she do is to open wide his wings, like the position of the "big eagle", and then starts shaking her head from side to side and nipping my shirt. She only does that during the first few moments when she climbs on my shoulders. Why is that? What does it means?


I think she is stretching her wings, i´m not?


----------



## birdyforyou2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

She is basically saying that, "This is my person! All the foods and goodies and scritches and love are mine! And don't you forget it!" XD XD


----------

